# idiot string....



## fusc (Sep 28, 2021)

So this bright orange springy coil is what we would call an idiot string amongst motorcycle riders. It's not FOR an idiot, it's meant to prevent YOU from looking like an idiot by running it from your rotor lock to your handlebar to remind you to remove the lock before attempting to pull away in front of a crowd and falling over in front of said crowd. So I repurposed mine to remind me to raise the stand on some of my implements.










So I won't do this again. and feel like an idiot.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

3rd times the charm!!


----------



## BigPapaYams (5 mo ago)

Good plan! I do what I need to do to avoid mistakes (dumb mistakes in particular) and that looks to be a good solution.


----------

